# Happier New Year



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Given that it's been a rather difficult year with many suffering illness, loneliness and loss, perhaps this is the best we can all hope for.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

*Happy New Year*

to you too, and all other MHF readers, it is now 0020 so we are well into 2021, it doesn't seem a lot different yet but....

I hope that it will be better, and that everyone will remain healthy.

Good wishes to you all.

Dave


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Indeed, a happy new year to all. I don't know why I'm staying up! Maybe to make sure 2020 went!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

New Years greeting, mine is already one and a half hours old.

Wishing every one what you wish yourself.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So glad to see that year gone. Let's hope that the new one brings us all some freedom to travel.

We should all rejoice that we have made it to this new year relatively unscathed.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It’s snowing here.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sandra has just posted that she, too, has snow. Just frost here.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

A Happy New Year to all from Glorious Bridport. A cold but beautiful morning with the temperature –3°.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, heres hoping 2021 can cure all the ills and disasters 2020 has brought us. Sadly I can't see any magic wand on the horizon.

Happy and Healthy New Year to all.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s the end of day here

We’ve cooked a goose, a whole goose and just two of us

What will the new year bring?

I haven’t any idea

I hope I can hug my grandkids, get to know my new grandson

Allow my third grandchild to come for dinner each day as she attends the local 6 th form college 

And in her words surpass her sister as our favourite grandchild :grin2::smile2:

I hope we both live long enough to enjoy our kids and grandkids

Maybe travel again in the MH despite disabilities 

Here’s to 2021, for us and all of you 

But meanwhile that goose is looking good

Sandra


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Baba Vanga made the following predictions for 2021
The world will be in the crip of a Dragon
A cure for cancer
The president of Russia will have health problems
The president of USA will have brain tumor and go deaf
Lets hope she does not get the last two right


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Let's all hope if she only gets one out of four right it is number two.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll second that, and hope the side effects are not worse than the problem.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I wish you all a Happier New Year!


Taking my MH abroad without the fear of Covid infections would definitely make me happier!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It sure would, Christine!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cancer treatment

Already brilliant with treatments attuned to the individual

New research now available, promising 

Only those who are suffering from cancer knows how brilliant that is

One in two of us will soon appreciate the tremendous leaps forward 

When we are diagnosed with cancer

Sandra


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

aldra said:


> Cancer treatment
> 
> Already brilliant with treatments attuned to the individual
> 
> ...


Hopefully it's maintain and not swamped.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345454763215872008
Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes a problem during Covid

But research is still making breakthroughs 

If GPS are not seeing patients, referrals are not happening, consultants are not receiving referrals

No amount of consultants telling patients that they are open for referrals if no one sees and refers that lump, that suspicious problem, is going to help

The system is failing

It depends on a patient being seen and referred by GPS, we have no short cut directly to the consultant

Except by private referral for those who can afford it

Sandra


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

aldra said:


> Yes a problem during Covid
> 
> But research is still making breakthroughs
> 
> ...


Not quite correct, my son's MiL very recently developed throat issues re lump, pain and swallowing. Her GP referred her immediately to the local cancer unit after a phone consultation. Their tests confirmed cancer with her now getting daily radio therapy as an outpatient.

So for anyone in similar circumstances, GPs CAN and still do refer to consultants without direct contact. Don't wait.

There wouldn't have been much point protecting cancer services if they weren't still getting referrals.

Terry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I saw my GP during lockdown. She checked me for symptoms that might have been bowel cancer and we decided it was very unlikely. She still warned me that it is still a very slim possibility and gave me the symptoms to look out for. I think that was exactly the same treatment that I would have got pre Covid.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hopefully everyone who suspects cancer will contact their GP

Unfortunately according to consultants that isn’t happening

Their referrals are down by over 50%

Many who go to their GPS havent recognised it as cancer 

That’s the roll of the GPS 

So yes many are under the radar and are unable to visit their GPS with symptoms and are unlikely to waste GPS time on a phone call

It’s probably indigestion , hopefully 

Sandra


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE

To put it in a nutshell

TIER 4 WASTE OF TIME as too many people simply ignore the rules ANOTHER LOCKDOWN IS NEEDED0- no-one in no-one out, rule breakers need to be dealt with hard and harsh. Schools to close and focus on everyone getting the vaccine asap

We need to deal with this virus as New Zealand have, to date they have only 59 cases and nobody has to wear a face mask, and 99% of people obey the rules.

STOP PUSSYFOOTING ABOUT BORIS AND GET A GRIP !!!

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Been saying the same to Liz for months, we also need pop up prisons on MOD land to put all the knobheads in.


----------

